# everyone doing okay?



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Just checking?


----------



## zayaka26 (Jul 5, 2001)

Count me in in the OK list.


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

Only just Eric,you know me! I'm always just hanging on! Thanx for asking!you doing ok?


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

I'm med free still







Does that answer your question???? Huh????







BQ


----------



## norbert46 (Feb 20, 2001)

Yep Eric, still doing fine with no meds!







Just having a little problem stayin' outta trouble?







Norb


----------



## linda2001 (Apr 14, 2001)

Eic, thanks for asking, I'm doing good this week. How are you?Had a good session with the therapist tonight and also realised my thought process is changing, it has felt like it has happened all of a sudden! Had a major thing go wrong today at work which was kind of out of my control and normally I would blame myself, get stressed and anxious etc about it. Well today i thought ok, next time I'll do that a little different, i'm learning by this. I like this way a lot better and its kinder to my stomach


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Spliff, hang in there girl and keep up with the schedule.







ill talk soon.Norb and BQ thats great and I appreciate the "old timers letting me know" it helps a lot and is important to me and to others including the person themselves.







Linda, that is great, like HT a channge may happen and you don't even know it your just better, and I am sure that is somewhat happening to you. Your making great progress and and it will be kinder to your stomach and your health in general by trying not to beat yourself up with for no real reason.Linda I am proud of you you are going the distance and it is really hard, but your doing it and you should be proud of that.My mom use to get an occasional migrane and one day when she was really fed up she just told herself "very seriously" enough is enough of that and they went away basically for good. In her case it was gernating the migranes and somehow she got through to herself with that.







This may be a rare thing but shows some positive effects between the brain and symptoms that you/your brain is in control of in the final analysis.Great job Linda.


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

bump


----------



## NancyCat (Jul 16, 1999)

Doing ok, some days are better than others but overall things are going quite well considering some stresses that I have had lately. I'm wondering when the 2nd edition or whatever it will be called will be available. I think that would be like getting a "booster shot" of the program and would be quite useful.


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

I'm a liar! I'm not doing ok! Im stressing over everyting!AGH!


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Spliff, well, can ya stop that??? LOLAw now a very wise person once told me to knock "everything" down to bite-size pieces and then look at each piece. Take one piece at a time, will it matter in a day? a week? a month? If you answered "no" to any of those, Nope not allowed to worry or "stress" over it, cause it is NOT important enough to warrant that.If any of those pieces require a choice.... a good old fashioned Pros & Cons list works well. Actually sit down to consciously ponder & think about those choices, BUT give yourself a time limit. I will only think about this for "X" amount of minutes. If it is a time sensitive choice..... well, give yourself a deadline then to come up with a choice. But dwelling on them ALL will not accomplish much. SO knock them down to individual pieces.Now if you answered "no" to 'will it matter?' Then get busy doing something you enjoy.







I hope you aren't stressing over the tapes. They could be your refuge away from everything else. Nothin to do but sit back & listen to the sound of Mike's voice. Ahhhhhhhh







Tell us more Spliff if you think we could help you more.Hang in there now.














BQ


----------



## zayaka26 (Jul 5, 2001)

BQ & norb, what do you exactly mean by no meds or med free? Absolutely no meds? Or just anxiety meds?


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Zay I was never on anxiety meds for longer than 3 weeks and the last time was back in '92? I think.I was on Librax or Levsin for pain with the spasms. I haven't taken either one for at least 6 weeks. At that time I took 1 Levsin I believe. So That is what I meant by "no meds".It is great. I'm still on my blood pressure med. But my dose has been lowered since I began the hypno.







BQ


----------



## norbert46 (Feb 20, 2001)

Zay, I have been fortunate and very thankful for Mike's tapes and I am taking absolutely no medicine for anything and haven't been to my MD since "fistula" surgery in April 1998. Really should go for an occasional checkup but I don't like the 5 minute "cattle call" routine! Hope the same good luck for all here, Norb


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

Not stressing over Mikes tapes. In fact, they calm me down when im stressed. I listend early today to calm me down. I thought i fell asleep, but i actually woke up at the en, which i normally dont do. Cool,I just started side 3 (for the 2nd time) again. I love side 3.


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

You hang in there Spliff.... thinkin aboutchya, honey... Love ya,"Amerimum"


----------



## linda2001 (Apr 14, 2001)

Thanks Eric and your continued support







Spliff hang in there!


----------



## D Prone (Sep 10, 2001)

I'm just plugging away. Dreaming of being IBS free and having a normal life with no fear.


----------



## Clair (Sep 16, 2000)

Hi Eric,IBS is fine and dandy - the monster inside is still dormant!







Just got signed off for a week as the SAD is quite bad at the moment - but I'm hanging in there! just!







Clair


----------



## zayaka26 (Jul 5, 2001)

BQ, I did not know if you or Norb took anxiety meds, I just asked because I was curious and because you told me once you used Librax. The only thing I am still taking is Imodium and only to feel reassured (have not had D in a long time) and not as often. I have not taken librax for quiet some time now. And as I am writing this now I just realized that I have not gone crazy over the fact that I only have 1 Immodium and no librax in my purse. How cool!


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

This is all good. I am glad when I see people who have been done for awhile post as well.D prone just wondering where your at with them.Clair, when the sun comes back out and the daylight hours and weather changes you will feel so much better.







Hang in there.Zay, sounds all good.Linda, a reminder to tell how well your doing.







Spliff, hang in there as you have a few issues that also need sorting, but you willl get there with diligence.







nancy, help is on the way.







Norbert, it thrills me to see people do really well and ace the IBS for the most part.







Its one thing to have a success, its another thing for people to be happy and share it with you.







Although most everyone on this forum does.


----------



## D Prone (Sep 10, 2001)

Eric - Just to let you know I am on Day 16. I do have to say that I am noticing a reduction in anxiety. I have good days and bad (mentally and physically). The good days seem to be gaining. Hope it continues. Thanks.


----------



## AZmom1 (Dec 6, 1999)

Doing really well Eric, thanks for asking







Just drove to Vegas and back, a 5 hour jouney with no problems, no worries, no anxiety. I'm feeling like a normal person.







Do I dare? Keep at it everyone. It gets better as time goes on. I'm am two years post-tapes, and doing great.AZ


----------



## Clair (Sep 16, 2000)

EricJust wanted to add something, I've eaten two of my worst triggers this week (chinese food and a kebab with chilli sauce) and not a murmur did my gut make! woo hoo!I could not have even dreamed of doing that 9 months ago so the benefits of HT seem to keep on going.Clair


----------



## bernard (Jan 4, 2000)

Everything are Ok up to now.I'm on day 3 of the HT with Mike's CD.Wooooo .... Really a relaxing voice.------------ bye


----------



## A Fox (Jan 22, 2002)

I GOT A JOB!!Went to the interview only this morning dosed up to the eyeballs with painkillers and imodium and only after having a few hours sleep what with the pain and running back and forth to the toilet...and they gave me the job this afternoon!!!Managed to meet my boyfriend for lunch and eat something - then walk home as well with no disasters







So that's one stress out of the way, let's hope I can handle the job itself - Good News - the toilet is 5 seconds max from my office!Just tought that I'd let everyne know that with a bit of will power and the right medication life can go on.


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Dprone, that is a good sign and is still very early for you. However, it will get better for you gradually and like I said build momentum. I have not listen in two years, although I do self hypnosis, but I am still in remission, as is AZ and Clair seems to be on that road.







keep us updated.Az, thanks I think it helps when people like you and I give feedback after being done for a while.







I am glad your still well and appreciate all you do. Woo Hoo Clair, I have starting eating foods I wouldn't have been eating when my IBS was in full swing with no ramifications. I am glad to hear this and that your doing well with the IBS. The Sad will get better when the sunshines on you.







Bernard, glad your enjoying them and I agree on his voice.







No problems with the language?Keep at it bernard and stick to the schedule and keep us informed. Your on your way.







Fox, welcome and congradulations on the new Job.Have you been diagnosed with IBS?Also, many of us here are doing CBT or Hypnotherapy, have you ever heard of these treatments for IBS?The toilet, situation is a very good thing.







Welcome fox.


----------



## jane93 (Jan 21, 2000)

I finished the tapes in May 2001 and am getting better even now. I find it amazing that I can almost control my own digestive system and have even learned to "brake or slow down the gut" visually sometimes during the day. I never get C anymore (touch wood)..I was alternating C/D and in moderation I can eat things that used to be triggers...like wheat and mexican food !I'm as close to normal as I ever remember. I'd say I'm 85% improved..I still have those days when anxiety and panic take over but overall I can live with that. Wohoooo


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Jane, good to hear from you glad to hear your doing well and thanks for posting this, I think its important.







There are some common things I really like to know about and hear about for myself to as well as others."am getting better even now" this is still happening to me and its been almost two years or more I think, I have forgotten. LOLThis is important information really.Also this, "I find it amazing that I can almost control my own digestive system and have even learned to "brake or slow down the gut" visually sometimes during the day."I perhaps was one of the first one done with Mike's tapes on the bb here. I have had a hard time saying I am able to do this now, just as if I can feel it get tense and can relax it as ypu say by communicating with it. Its like concious and subconcious control of a system that actually is autonomic and that we can do this is actually in a way pretty scientific, and really hard to study perhaps, but there is a study for me to think about. I sure this has to do with being able to change in part from sympathetic to parasympathetic digestion mode, but I think there is more to it then that. This is also in part when you may hear me say calming the brain-gut axis.On this "I still have those days when anxiety and panic take over but overall I can live with that. "Even though most of my IBS symptoms are gone it sure seems to me personally like I get these chemical jolts in my body once in a while (hard to explain, like brain fog and ups and downs kind of things) and using the self hypnosis daily I do now from Mikes tapes it works to keep the balance.:0Glad your well good to hear this and thanks for your info..


----------



## bwburt (May 13, 2000)

I haven't been around in a while. I finished the tapes the first time about 90 days ago. I was doing fairly well -- not much diarrhea but still unable to eat a WHOLE lot of things. Then I read the IBS Board OTC threads and decided to try Caltrate. It was disastrous. The whole IBS stuff came back full force. After I complained a lot on the bulletin board, it was suggested that I listen to selected tapes again. So what I've done is to go through the whole program again. I'm now on day 80. I think things have calmed down quite a bit, but I do take Immodium just about every other day to keep from spending my life flaked out on the couch. -- My worst IBS problem is a bone-deep fatigue which really screws up my life. --Anyhow I think I'm doing okay. No fatigue for a while, but a whole lot of gas. I'm looking forward to finishing a second time, and my first bite of chocolate devils food cake with whipped cream frosting!A really dangerous result of this IBS thing is all the foods I can't eat. I was told yesterday by my HMO that I have anemia. I'm sure it's from not having an adequately balanced diet. I'll see my doctor next week to find out what to do about that!Best wishes to all.Betty B.


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

I was ok ish until earlier this week with my weird thing, that may or may not have been IBS related. Hmmm.Am still diligently listening to the tapes. Have resorted to doing them earlier in the day, because im always to tired and can't concentrate at night. I'm too much of a night owl!


----------



## karoe (Sep 22, 1999)

Well, okay you asked...I am on about day 70 of the tapes, and I hate to say this, but I feel worse. I am basically a pain predominate IBSer, have had traditionally bouts of short constipation, more bouts of loose stool. Over past few years the IBS has gotten worse in that instead of the usual nicotene and prayer induced BM I would generally have once a day in the am, I have been cramping up real bad in the afternoon and having to sequester myself at home after work so I can 'go' again. This was the new pattern- twice a day and a battle waged with foods to keep the stool solid. Bad cramps. Since I have started the tapes, the gut has slowed way down. Over christmas was quite constipated, did not go once for maybe 4 days in a row (and what a pleasure that is let me tell you, while the cramping is gearing up!) In the past two weeks my profile has been 3 bm's per week (!), all formed, and CONSTANT pain when I'm not asleep. It used to be that the BM relieved the pain, but it does not do so now. I kid myself and say...well I feel bad in a different way. don't know what to do...have missed no tapes and enjoy Mike's voice lulling me to sleep each night, altho I have only felt hypnotized really, twice. I have read about the mind armies. I think they must be waging a major battle with me! Thanks for letting me vent.


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Betty, glad things are improving again, hang in there and when your done the second time take a breather. It will continue to work when your done. Also, if possible it may help to practice this without the use of the tapes daily for fifteen minutes or so.What do you think is causing the fatique your having? I have SAD and the winter months always make me fatiqued. Just curious.Spliff, stick with it, other issues your going to perhaps have to deal with, but with your IBS doing better, hopefully they will be easier.







karoe, no problem venting. I am c and d predominate and when I was finnished with them they made me a little ore c, but that worked its way out. IF your symptoms become different or you can't go, talk to your doctor, but it sounds really like the movements are improving somewhat. The pain aspect may take a while longer for the body to work out the issues still. Mind armies etc..Also are you taking any meds?Foods may still be a slight isssue, perhaps one your eating may be in part a culprit for a trigger.I am curious what you mean by this, "Since I have started the tapes, the gut has slowed way down."I can tell you to be patient as I know your are here and wait until a couple weeks until your done to see how you feel. Really for some it does not kick in as fast as others. Also, its realistic that some benefit more then others. I would try speeding up the wheel on your own sometimes when your actually on the can going.







Just doing HT can increase transit time.Let me know and we will help youu through this rough spot. Don't let those mind armies win, remember your in control.


----------



## nmwinter (May 31, 2001)

I got the CDs yesterday! OK, probably showed up on Saturday but since I got snowed in at a friend's hose Saturday night, they were there waiting for me yesterday whe I got home (nice birthday present!) unfortunately, I can't start them until I get my Cd player back from a friend to whom I lent it - hopefully tonight. Really looking forward to this since anxiety is pretyt high these days and the IBS is reacting to it. NOt a good past few weeks.nancy


----------



## jane93 (Jan 21, 2000)

Hi Eric,Ya know as soon as I post one of those "I feel great thread" I start to feel awful again. I know this time its anxiety though. I feel mighty queasy, but I'm sure its 'cos I'm two months pregnant. Ah well...if its not one thing then its another. I wonder if hypnotherapy is safe during pregnancy?Jane


----------



## norbert46 (Feb 20, 2001)

Nancy, good for you!








Get that tape player back and get started, just follow your schedule and relax and let it happen. Norb


----------



## nmwinter (May 31, 2001)

Norb - thanks. My friend said I can come over and pick up the player tonight. And she's making dinner a a bonus!


----------



## karoe (Sep 22, 1999)

Eric, thank you for your response. It really does help to hear from someone who has been thru this before. I am on no meds except an occaisional Valium to sleep. I used to take 10 mg of nortriptiline but when this slowing down started, I tapered off it. Also quit the orange juice with calcium 4 days ago and I see a small benefit from that. Was using french sourdough bread exclusively, well, now I add a slice of whole wheat every few days. All of this was done to slow the gut down, and before the tapes it barely worked. Now as I said, I've been pretty C. I meant by the 'gut slowing down' the transit time or frequency of BM's. From 2 per day now to 3 per WEEK. Much different texture. It's so bizarre. Thanks.


----------



## zayaka26 (Jul 5, 2001)

Hi eric, it is happening again: just recently started side 5 and I can get no sleep







. I am trying to do all the things I previuosly learned, but still it is hard. On the other side it is really nice, I like it a lot.Other than that I am doing great.


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Zay, This happened to me too and around the same time. It passed within a few days, so worry not. Sleep distrubances during hypno can happen from time to time, but rarely last, from my own experiences and from what I've read here. Hang in there & let us know how you are in a few days.You're sure getting there now!







BQ


----------



## AZmom1 (Dec 6, 1999)

Doing great. I read something interesting yesterday regarding hypnotherapy and falling asleep during sessions. It is ok because you've created momentum while falling asleep, and patterns of thought continue along those lines while asleep. Certainly better than falling asleep while stressed and worrying. Seems to make sense, don't you think?AZ


----------



## bernard (Jan 4, 2000)

HiJust to let you know that everything seems to be OK. I'm listening to the CD just before going to sleep. I turn off the light, put my CD reader on, then let it go! (like it is said by Mike)...Hopefully my CD stops by itself. Thank's to the relaxation, i'm sleeping well, even if the space, left in my lower jaw, where the tooth that have been removed one week ago is still painful







(ARGGGG!!!...I hate dentist!







). I don't take any pills to sleep.Yesterday i should have eaten something bad







(i had sudden eructation + some pressure in my stomach + gas). So i end up going to bed earlier to listen to the CD to rest in peace







. So far, so good ---------------------------- Have a nice day


----------



## nmwinter (May 31, 2001)

I started last night. SInce I'm a big procrastinator (about everything!), this was big for me - I just got the tapes the day before and picked up my player last night. And having sometihng to concetrate on rather than how bad work would be today was a big help.nancy


----------



## sickofsick (Nov 4, 1999)

Still doing good. Can't believe I finished last spring, seems like yesterday. I just order the new one, can't wait to get it!


----------

